# MOVED: referred for icsi at st heliers!



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

This topic has been moved to New to Fertility Friends? Why not introduce yourself!.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326985.0


----------

